# Can I put filter floss inside a sponge filter?



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

That empty cage thing inside the sponge filter would it be bad if I put a little filter floss inside it? I would be on top of cleaning it out. I want to add the floss because I have a coarse sponge and my tank needs a polishing sponge but I don't want to run a second filter or get a different one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi!
I'm just now seeing this, what did you decide to do?


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi!
> I'm just now seeing this, what did you decide to do?


I did it and I really don't think it hindered the filter in anyway but my sponge filter is very tall so it was always hard to get it out to change the floss and because it was such a tiny amount of floss it didn't make much different in how clear the water is. After like a week I just stopped doing it and I'm prob just going to get a polishing sponge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

